# The Great British Baking Show Question



## milford (Feb 8, 2018)

My wife and I have been watching this show for a couple of weeks. Yesterday, they used something called "Baking Blend" in a dough. They said you could substitute butter for this.

So whats "Baking Blend"?  Its yellow and looks like butter/margarine. My Google searches have come up with sugar blends and flour blends. Not what I'm looking for.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 8, 2018)

I have a few of Mary Berry's books.

She refers to something called BAKING SPREAD.  I think it is a higher fat content vegetable oil spread in a tub.


"Next, I discover the secret weapon inMary’s impressive baking arsenal: baking​
spread (rather than butter or marg).
Baking spread is formulated specially for
baking, and Mary says it yields better
results. And you can use it straight from
the fridge which is an advantage. “I’ve
made a Victoria sandwich using a spread
and one using butter and it’s gone to a
tasting panel, who said they liked the
spread better”. The reason is that baking
spread has a fairly high proportion of fat
in it. “Don’t pick up a low fat one,​because the result will be awful!”"


----------



## milford (Feb 8, 2018)

Is this it?.....

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/254263535


----------



## jennyema (Feb 8, 2018)

milford said:


> Is this it?.....
> 
> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/254263535


 
I think so, but I am not sure.

They don't have brand name products on their set.

Baking spread is referred to throughout her books as an alternative to butter but she never really explains what it is, as least not that I can find.


----------



## CakePoet (Feb 8, 2018)

Baking Spread is  like a cross between butter and margarine .  Butter is milk based and Margarine is plant based but  Baking Spread is mix of them too, well it butter milk not butter  but you get some of the benefits and flavour of butter with the perks of margarine.  Makes cakes softer , moist and  fluffier.


----------



## Janet H (Feb 8, 2018)

Stork (sold in the UK) is margarine.  It comes in blocks and tubs just like margarine in the USA. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stork_(margarine)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkdE820rZKU
https://www.lovefood.com/news/57619/butter-or-stork--which-makes-the-best-sponge


----------



## CakePoet (Feb 8, 2018)

I dont know if the Stork margarine has  buttermilk in it?

I'm sorry I only know about British  ingredients due to half my family lives in Scotland and my dear  MIL has to find milk free margarine for me , she normally uses it baking spread.


----------

